# need parts



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well it had to happen sooner or later. My 1941 Case SC needs a valve cover gasket. It started leaking pretty bad and I am just now getting around to doing something about it. Anyone know a good parts source or should I just try to use the "gasket in a tube" stuff to fix it? Normally I am happy with the chewing gum and baling wire solutions but this old girl has been such a faithful work horse all these years I would like to do the job right (so long as its not too pricey )

Andy


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

use some gasket in a tube with your old gasket. Clean off the old one, add some gasket in a tube to the old gasket and put it on. Best thing i can think of right now.


----------

